# Which non-classical singers have the most beautiful timbres?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

they had one of these in the opera forum, so let's make one here too. admittedly, the mezzo/contralto distinction can be a bit fuzzy outside of classical music, but here is my list:

soprano: Maggie Riley, Kvitka Kisyk, Mary Dillon, Pelageya
mezzo: Donna Summer, Ann Wilson, Malena Ernman, Raisa Kyrychenko, Extra Nena, Edith Piaf 
contralto: Karen Karpenter, Lyudmila Zykina, Lynn Anderson, Nana Hedin, Anisoara Puica, 
???: Yma Sumac 

tenor: Glenn Yarbrough, Josh Groban
baritone: early Robert Goulet, Nat King Cole, Rick Astley, Terrance Mann
bass/bass-baritone: Bing Crosby, Johnny Cash, Tony Jay, Jeremy Irons


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Baritone: Gordon MacRae.


----------



## Baritenor (Dec 13, 2015)

Incidentally Beyonce has a very beautiful timbre. Faith Hill, Amy Lee, Karen Carpenter....


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mary Dahl
Annie Haslam

But I think Roseanna Danna Danna would say, "Ron Wood!" *

*Can one-liners put me back on double secret probation?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Ute Lemper (should be included)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Beauty of timbre is always in the ears of the listener. I can't say this example is "beautiful" but I have always found her voice compelling, whatever is being sung: Shoshana Damari sings _Hora Mamtera_, a paean to Israeli sprinkler irrigation....


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Annette Peacock
Marianne Faithfull
Fiona Apple
Scott Walker


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Soprano: Celine Dion(?) 
Alto: Lady Gaga, Anita Baker
Tenor: Justin Bieber, Art Garfunkel, Meat Loaf, Bruno Mars, The Weeknd
Baritone: Nat King Cole, Bing Crosby, David Bowie, Freddie Mercury
Bass: Leonard Cohen


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Beauty of timbre is always in the ears of the listener.


hence the point of starting a topic about it, yes.



> I can't say this example is "beautiful" but I have always found her voice compelling, whatever is being sung: Shoshana Damari sings _Hora Mamtera_, a paean to Israeli sprinkler irrigation....


if it's pleasing to you, you absolutely may say it's beautiful


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

John Lennon.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Paul Robeson......

Also Ann Wilson of Heart, one of the strongest, surest voices in rock


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> hence the point of starting a topic about it, yes.
> 
> if it's pleasing to you, you absolutely may say it's beautiful


I find her voice "strangely stirring" rather than beautiful.. Also the voices of any number of flamenco singers, male and female.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Johnette Napolitano*

Sample: *Damage I've Done*

First song on this otherwise mediocre album.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Dione Warwick had the best voice of any pop singer


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Annie Haslam

Vocals start at about 1:24.






Francesco Di Giacomo from Italian band, Banco


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Rufus Wainwright
John Grant
Scott Walker

Liz Fraser (Cocteau Twins)
Alison Krauss
Judith Durham (New Seekers)
(Mama) Cass Elliot


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I find her voice "strangely stirring" rather than beautiful..


fair enough



> Also the voices of any number of flamenco singers, male and female.


you aren't alone my friend


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Paul Robeson......


I guess he could count as non-classical. had I thought of it, he likely would have been on this list



> Also Ann Wilson of Heart, one of the strongest, surest voices in rock


for sure. tremendously underrated voice


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

How about Julie Andrews. 

Karen Carpenter might be my favorite, if you don't already know it check out The Carpenters' "Goodbye to Love." At the moment I don't know how to paste YouTube clips  I will figure it out.

I will second Dionne Warwick. "What Do You Get When You Fall in Love?"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

For me the non-Classical female singer I like the most is Ella Fitzgerald.






For male singer, it has to be Ben E. King


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about this lady? I can't find a listing of her voice type, but I suspect mezzo-soprano?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sandy Denny.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

drmdjones said:


> Karen Carpenter might be my favorite, if you don't already know it check out The Carpenters' "Goodbye to Love." At the moment I don't know how to paste YouTube clips  I will figure it out.


Here is a video of Karen Carpenter singing _Goodbye To Love_. She had an amazing voice, truly a perfect voice.
Also, note the outstanding guitar solo(s) on this song. Amazing guitar for such a mellow song.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim Reeves and Bill Kenny spring to mind

*Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go*





*The Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mary Fahl live! A very unique voice.


----------

